
Acme::Pythonic - Python whitespace conventions for Perl - draegtun
https://metacpan.org/module/Acme::Pythonic
======
hercynium
Add that to <https://metacpan.org/module/Acme::Constructor::Pythonic> and an
improved version of Acme::Dot and you've practically got a whole 'nother
language...

~~~
draegtun
IMHO, Constructor::Pythonic is good enough not to be in the _Acme::_
namespace.

